# Garbled Sound on HD-ABC 13 in Houston



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Is anyone else having issues with garbled sound on the HD version of ABC in Houston or nationally? I've seen some other posts in the past about sound issues with ABC. I’ve had this issue with HD feed on ABC for the 6 months that I’ve had HD, but it was so bad this morning on "This week with George Stephanopoulos" that I switched back to the non HD version of ABC. Any idea who I should call? My gut tells me that the DTV CSR’s aren’t going to have a clue and ABC in Houston will probably tell me to call DTV.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I would suspect it must be a local issue as I watched George this morning and all was fine.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Yep, I just hopped onto avsforum.com and it looks like ABC 13 in Houston is having major issues and has been having them for some time. I guess it shows how little I watch on ABC.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=452612&page=139


----------

